# Moinsen!



## Jools (14 Juli 2017)

Moin Moin von der Küste! Ich bin dann mal der Neuzugang 
Super, dass es so ein Board auch auf deutsch gibt


----------



## General (20 Juli 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

